# Jenny The Most ergo design ever ...



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Usually the designs with space for each finger looks not so "nice" looks like "Toothpaste oppressed" , but this type of designs are really comfortable and ergonomic, so , the challenge here was have this comfort , this ergonomics, but looking for the esthetic too, The result was outstanding !! .... the pictures could not say so much, but the face of the people when they grip the piece, that´s what talk really about the amazing ergonomics...

Inspired in Jennifer Lopez, must I say more about how comfortable is put the hand on this?

hope you enjoy

By JOS


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

MAGIC!!!!

Volp


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks very comfortable


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks fairly awesome to me. Very good job on this one. :thumbsup:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Volp said:


> MAGIC!!!!
> 
> Volp


Hey buddy ... thanks for that !! ... un abrazo !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> Looks very comfortable


Exactly !! that's the main idea !! ... Regards !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

BC-Slinger said:


> Looks fairly awesome to me. Very good job on this one. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Thanks a lot for that comment buddy .... Cheers ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

slingshotnew said:


> Fantastic!!!


Hello! thanks !! .. BestRegards!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow! Jennyfer Lopez slingshot...surely it'll win the trophy for the sexyest slingshot!!! 
Great work Jos!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Wow! Jennyfer Lopez slingshot...surely it'll win the trophy for the sexyest slingshot!!!
> Great work Jos!


Sure of that buddy !! ... thanks !!! cheers !!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Incredible!


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm not an OTT guy but I'd have that slingshot any day. It's lovely.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Perfect match between design and ergonomics, with a bit of sexy lines. Excelent work Jos!

Cheers!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Man, you could shoot cannon balls with that! Outstanding design. And the workmanship is pretty awesome too. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

roirizla said:


> I'm not an OTT guy but I'd have that slingshot any day. It's lovely.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I can make it TTF ... is easy , I use both.... Cheers !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

BAT said:


> Perfect match between design and ergonomics, with a bit of sexy lines. Excelent work Jos!
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for that appreciation buddy ... !! ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Man, you could shoot cannon balls with that! Outstanding design. And the workmanship is pretty awesome too. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Buddy .. Thanks a lot For your comments !! ... Best Regards !! ... JOS


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

I love it... The name of the slingshot and the slingshot. And to hold either of them would be lovely Im sure.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Tendele said:


> I love it... The name of the slingshot and the slingshot. And to hold either of them would be lovely Im sure.


The main intention on this design is the ergonomics , the grip is really comfortable !! ... look


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Tendele said:


> I love it... The name of the slingshot and the slingshot. And to hold either of them would be lovely Im sure.


[sharedmedia=videos:videos:202]


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You get an A+ from me, you KNOW I love super ergo designs.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Muy bien !!! Trabajo celestial !!! :wave:


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

alfshooter said:


> Muy bien !!! Trabajo celestial !!! :wave:


Tío Alf .... un abrazo !!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Chuck Daehler said:


> You get an A+ from me, you KNOW I love super ergo designs.


Buddy !! Thank you !! Read here, your comments, it is always comforting.... Send me your mail address, inBox message by... I´m making "JOS happy Box" List... And you really deserve be there...


----------



## MikeCaza (Apr 30, 2016)

Una verdadera obra de arte. La mejor combinación entre belleza y funcionalidad...
Buen trabajo!
Saludos JOS


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

great!!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

MikeCaza said:


> Una verdadera obra de arte. La mejor combinación entre belleza y funcionalidad...
> Buen trabajo!
> Saludos JOS


Mike buddy!!! Great to read you here !!! very welcome ! an thanks for your comment ... Cheers !!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

hainfelder said:


> great!!!


 :wave:


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Only a great artist could see a beautiful slingshot in that block of wood. If you ever run out of orders please let me know. I would love to own one.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

JOS,

I am one as well that loves those big blocks of wood! Great job! -CD


----------

